# Alternative to UMTSmon

## V-Li

Currently I use net-dialup/umtsmon to monitor the signal strength reported by my Huawei surf stick. It works fine, but I want to get rid of that pice of Qt 3 software and I am looking for an alternative.  So far I haven't found one, Networkmanager is not working, neither is xfce4-cellphone-plugin.

----------

## SamuliSuominen

I found http://sourceforge.net/projects/the3g-tools/ which looks promising but likely won't help the situation now. :/

----------

## V-Li

They do compile and run, but they show no output for me...and development has stalled for some months now.  But thanks for the research.

----------

## reup

V-Li ,

I have been playing with this 3g-tools a bit and it was not showing anything for me at the beginning. now it replace umtsmon as by reading the documentation, I found out that it is just a question of changing rights on the dir where the lock file is created

the superkaramba widget work as well

in doubt, try it as root after having created the correct directory for the lock, 3g-signal should return the strength 

reup

----------

